# Spring Classics 2022 (spoilers alert)



## bitsandbobs (25 Feb 2022)

Thread for discussion taking in Omloop Het Nieuwsblad to Liège-Bastogne-Liège.

I'm not a huge fan of velominati, but this article always gets me in the mood for the Spring racing...

https://www.velominati.com/racing/peter-van-petegem-a-lesson-in-rule-9/


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2022)

Pidcock 12/1....don't take my word for it.


----------



## Cathryn (26 Feb 2022)

I'm excited! For the women, it's hard to see past Demi Vollering or Annemiek van Vleuten but I'm crossing my fingers for Kasia Nieuwiadoma. For the men, I reckon WVA will be trying to prove himself.


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 Feb 2022)

Weather isn't playing nicely. Far too clement.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2022)

gaviria down looks like collar bone


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2022)

If his partner tried a bit harder , im sure Brad on bike could win this


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 Feb 2022)

roadrash said:


> gaviria down looks like collar bone



Damn, hes unlucky. Covid three times (?) and now this.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2022)

W.V.A attacked on the final climb and stays away to take the win


----------



## Cathryn (26 Feb 2022)

Cracker of a race!


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 Feb 2022)

@Cathryn as you predicted, it's looking like a demi vollering, AvV shoot out!


----------



## Cathryn (26 Feb 2022)

I’ve done VERY well with my predictions today! NO idea how this will play out though!


----------



## Cathryn (26 Feb 2022)

AVV!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2022)

roadrash said:


> W.V.A attacked on the final climb and stays away to take the win


Never looked in doubt.


----------



## OldShep (27 Feb 2022)

What use was Brad on a bike? 
Never once told us something we didn’t already know. Waste of time?


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2022)

OldShep said:


> What use was Brad on a bike?
> Never once told us something we didn’t already know. Waste of time?


Complete waste of time. From behind the bunch or the break he knew less than the comms or us!


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2022)

WTF is Hayter playing at? Why does he ride so far back?


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2022)

half of the peleton nearly went the wrong way


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2022)

Jumbo visma doing their best to slow the peleton down


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2022)

that looks like more than 8 second lead


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2022)

Jacobson takes the win , Ewan second.....feck how close was that for the breakaway


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2022)

Decent result for Dam Maclay


----------



## Cathryn (27 Feb 2022)

That was an incredible final km!!!


----------



## Chislenko (27 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> Decent result for Dam Maclay



Which reservoir is he on?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Mar 2022)

Just caught the last 20k of Le Samyn and a victory for Matteo Trentin !


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Just caught the last 20k of Le Samyn and a victory for Matteo Trentin !


At last! He never stopped trying


----------



## Chislenko (1 Mar 2022)

rich p said:


> At last! He never stopped trying



I think another 10 yards and Hugo would have caught him. I'll call him Hugo save having to Google how to spell Hoff.........


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2022)

Strade Bianchi this Saturday 😁
So with Van Aert and Van der Poel not racing who we thinking ? 
Don't all rush and say Pogi 🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Mar 2022)

Pogi


----------



## Cathryn (3 Mar 2022)

For the men...prob Pog but I'm going to go for Benoot. But I'd love Pidcock to win. 

For the women...Elisa Longo Borghini. AVV is smashing everything at the moment, so my head says her but my heart thinks that Elisa LB will want to win on home soil and that might swing it her way.


----------



## mjr (4 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> For the men...prob Pog but I'm going to go for Benoot. But I'd love Pidcock to win.


Pidcock reportedly out with stomach virus. Dumoulin out due to not fit enough. Can Benoot step up to deserve his team leadership? Can Alaphillipe or Wellens stop Pog?


----------



## mjr (4 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> For the women...Elisa Longo Borghini. AVV is smashing everything at the moment, so my head says her but my heart thinks that Elisa LB will want to win on home soil and that might swing it her way.


ELB doesn't even have undisputed team lead. If not AVV, Vollering?


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Mar 2022)

I want Mavi Garcia to win. Just after watching her get chased down and marmalised by AVV last(?) year.

I don't even know if she's in it this year. I still want her to win.

Aside from that I'd pick AVV and that would be just predictable. Which I suppose is what predictions are supposed to be.


----------



## bitsandbobs (4 Mar 2022)

Last year's winner, Chantal vdBB


mjr said:


> ELB doesn't even have undisputed team lead. If not AVV, Vollering?



Does Vollering have "undisputed team lead"? Sdworx have the defending winner in their team who would likely have something to say about that.


----------



## Cathryn (4 Mar 2022)

mjr said:


> ELB doesn't even have undisputed team lead. If not AVV, Vollering?



Lizzie Deignan didn't have the team lead at Paris Roubaix. Fairytales happen.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Mar 2022)

Moscon 80/1 tommorow I celebrate 🥂


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2022)

Strade Bianche Feck.......was that wind or helicopter


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2022)

Benoot and mathews abandoned since that crash


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2022)

can pog keep this up for another 40km


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2022)

roadrash said:


> can pog keep this up for another 40km


Looks like he might!


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1500094819296854021?s=20&t=hTTsds8KqZxqHCq3tvBWxw


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2022)

^^^^ that was some wind^^^^


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Mar 2022)

Pogi ! He makes it look effortless


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Pogi ! He makes it look effortless


Looks like he's out on a nice afternoon ride. Just chillin


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks like he's out on a nice afternoon ride. Just chillin


I'm pretty sure he is 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Mar 2022)

Only Brad on that fecking bike can stop Pogi now !


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2022)

The mans an animal


----------



## Cathryn (5 Mar 2022)

I’m just catching up but that crash looks horrific


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Mar 2022)

Just watched the women's. What a finish!


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just watched the women's. What a finish!


 came down to position on that final corner


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Mar 2022)

Paris Nice stage 1....masterclass by Jumbo ! I expected it from Van Aert and Roglic but Laporte WTF 🙄
I know there's a Paris Nice thread but not sure about spoilers ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Mar 2022)

I was up early this morning, got in after far too much fresh air, and decided to watch the last hour or so of P-N. Fell asleep and couldn't figure out what was going on when I woke up with about 3k to go.


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2022)

If J-V weren't in the race it would have been a good race today! 

Not sure I like the dominance of them. Especially with someone like Laporte wiping out all the other GC contenders.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2022)

Feck, Feck Feck.... totally forgot about this today


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Mar 2022)

Race over on day one....not to worry Gaz Tirreno Adriatico starts tomorrow.🙄
Wonder if Pogi fancies having a "off day"


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2022)

just watched it @Adam4868 , thats what you call one team dominance


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Mar 2022)

roadrash said:


> just watched it @Adam4868 , thats what you call one team dominance


I watched the last 5k and thought it was a team TT.


----------



## mjr (7 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Fell asleep and couldn't figure out what was going on when I woke up with about 3k to go.


Much like Ineos, then!


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Race over on day one...


Not necessarily, Roglic does have history of not winning from commanding positions.

But you're probably right.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not necessarily, Roglic does have history of not winning from commanding positions.
> 
> But you're probably right.


In that case it's hard to see past Van Aert.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Mar 2022)

Interesting-ish fact time

View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1500527553336987650


Don't blame me if it's not correct


----------



## rich p (16 Mar 2022)

Cav wins the Milan-Torino with a good sprint against Kristoff and Bouhanni. Not the best sprinters but he looked good.

The first Brit to ever win it


----------



## bitsandbobs (16 Mar 2022)

Tim Merlier wins Nokere Koerse. Bunch sprint. He made it look quite easy.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Tim Merlier wins Nokere Koerse. Bunch sprint. He made it look quite easy.


Whereas he made screenshotting it quite difficult, almost going out of the picture while most were still sprinting for the line:


----------



## bitsandbobs (16 Mar 2022)

And, in DSM rider wins a race shocker, Lorena Wiebes took the women's race ahead of Kopecky.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Mar 2022)

Cofidis win GP Denain.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Mar 2022)

Looks like Pidcock out for a while ☹️

View: https://twitter.com/Domestique___/status/1505816052789391367?t=OHL6YZOMWAFdlly9NkWEHA&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Mar 2022)

Looks like Caleb out for a while aswell.

View: https://twitter.com/Lotto_Soudal/status/1505860056293814272?t=oHlHI7reINhOhQxCPm5CRA&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Mar 2022)

Watched E3 last night....Jumbo on another show of total dominance ! Van Aert takes the victory with Laporte by his side.
Laporte must be one of the best moves ever !


----------



## Cathryn (26 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched E3 last night....Jumbo on another show of total dominance ! Van Aert takes the victory with Laporte by his side.
> Laporte must be one of the best moves ever !


It was tight between them at the end ! That would have been an epic mistake 🤣


----------



## Chislenko (26 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched E3 last night....Jumbo on another show of total dominance ! Van Aert takes the victory with Laporte by his side.
> Laporte must be one of the best moves ever !



Why is it Adam the minute someone leaves Cofidis they become good, Laporte has gone up another league since his move!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Why is it Adam the minute someone leaves Cofidis they become good, Laporte has gone up another league since his move!


French teams are sh1t


----------



## Chislenko (26 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> French teams are sh1t



Fair point 😀


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Why is it Adam the minute someone leaves Cofidis they become good, Laporte has gone up another league since his move!


He's probably on the same preparation as Rog and WVA now...


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Mar 2022)

rich p said:


> He's probably on the same preparation as Rog and WVA now...


Frittes with mayo ?


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Frittes with mayo ?



Samurai sauce, innit!


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 Mar 2022)

Just saw that Tom Pidcock will be riding Gent Wevelgem tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2022)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/kattekoers/2022/result

Great result for Sam mWatson in the U23 G-W


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Mar 2022)

Last 4k of GW....no Van Aert


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Mar 2022)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Mar 2022)

Boom ! Wow....what a class win for Girmay


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Woo hoo!


Wanty 😍


----------



## bitsandbobs (27 Mar 2022)

Great result for Sam mWatson in the U23 G-W
[/QUOTE]

He looks good doesn't he? A good ride in Nokere Koerse ealier in the week too


----------



## bitsandbobs (27 Mar 2022)

Balsamo takes the womens GW race in a bunch sprint.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Mar 2022)

Fantastic racing in both races today! Balsamo is unstoppable at the moment and Girmay was brilliant!


----------



## Cathryn (27 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Wanty 😍


I flipping love their kit! That neon stripe on the shorts is 👌


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I flipping love their kit! That neon stripe on the shorts is 👌


Too Ibiza for me ...I prefer a AG2R brown.


----------



## bitsandbobs (30 Mar 2022)

MvdP wins Dwars door Vlaanderen. Looks like he should be in good shape for Sunday. 

Pidcock 3rd, so hopefully overcome his stomach problems.


----------



## Cathryn (30 Mar 2022)

The womens race was excellent too…Consonni was clearly thrilled with her win!

MVDP didn’t sound wholly well…some nasty coughing! Poor bloke! And what happened to Pog? Is he lulling us into a false sense of security for Sunday!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Mar 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> MvdP wins Dwars door Vlaanderen. Looks like he should be in good shape for Sunday.
> 
> Pidcock 3rd, so hopefully overcome his stomach problems.


Lol

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1509189879871287298?t=85r8pQV_BoUBt5z-yEEjbg&s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (31 Mar 2022)

Looks like WvA may not ride RvV.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Mar 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Looks like WvA may not ride RvV.


Sick ? Thats him winning Roubaix this year then...off to check his odds 😁


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Sick ? Thats him winning Roubaix this year then...off to check his odds 😁



Sick, but not sure with what. He is certainly not doing the recon, and doubtful for the race itself


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Sick ? Thats him winning Roubaix this year then...off to check his odds 😁


Mercenary! Is that all you think about?


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Mercenary! Is that all you think about?


That and food....


----------



## Shadow (31 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> That and food....


...and beer.
(or wine, depending on location).


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Mar 2022)

Shadow said:


> ...and beer.
> (or wine, depending on location).


Goes without saying....


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Apr 2022)

The real reason Wout isn't doing recon 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/ard_bierens/status/1509780348313423879?t=XDoIArYqnCW5MLkaoyXP0Q&s=19


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 Apr 2022)

Israel Prmier tech withdraw from RVV, due to Covid, Injuries etc

https://israelpremiertech.com/news-israel-premier-tech-to-miss-ronde-van-vlaanderen/

So this year the curse on Sep Vanmarke falls before the race has even started !


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Apr 2022)

I reckon he'll be riding....
https://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/wout-van-aert-mogelijk-toch-in-ronde-van-vlaanderen/


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I reckon he'll be riding....
> https://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/wout-van-aert-mogelijk-toch-in-ronde-van-vlaanderen/



Er. He has covid!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Er. He has covid!


Duh....sorry ! It hadn't been updated when I read that article ! 🙄


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2022)

Wout himself:

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/WoutvanAert/status/1509958853034717189


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2022)

PMSL at Moscon getting his gilet tangled in his back wheel.


----------



## bitsandbobs (3 Apr 2022)

Getting interesting now! Pog blasting up Oude Kwaremont.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Apr 2022)

Pidcock😍
There's money resting on him....


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Apr 2022)

WTF has Tratnik been on


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2022)

Pogacar is a fekin animal


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Apr 2022)

roadrash said:


> Pogacar is a fekin animal


So is MVDP


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2022)

Thats 3 of them gone .. pog and mvdp to sort it out


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2022)

I am waiting for kirby to say , the cream rises to the top


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2022)

final climb and mvdp and poc still together


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2022)

I'm going to need a lie down after this.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2022)

MVDP takes the win I thought they was going to throw it away


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2022)

Pog looked very unhappy. Lots of gesticulations.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pog looked very unhappy. Lots of gesticulations.


He will be fekin steaming ....didnt even get on the podium after all that effort


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2022)

looks like pog isnt happy with van barrle even though i dont think he did owt wrong


----------



## Cathryn (3 Apr 2022)

That was an astonishing finish!! Wow!


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Apr 2022)

Awesome race 🤩 fantastic ride from MVDP, managed to win despite not being the steongest. Pog was great untill he made the worst possible choice in the final sprint. Very petulant behaviour at the end - 23yr sometimes comes through.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2022)

Now raining for the women.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Apr 2022)

The womens race is great - no idea who will win!! Brodie Chapman has had a cracking week though!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Apr 2022)

Class win ! Well done MVDP deserved it in the end.
Nobody likes a sore loser


----------



## Cathryn (3 Apr 2022)

Cathryn said:


> The womens race is great - no idea who will win!! Brodie Chapman has had a cracking week though!


 Oooh this is good


----------



## Cathryn (3 Apr 2022)

Cracking!


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2022)

Sdworx .... I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## bitsandbobs (3 Apr 2022)

Couple of good races there!


Eziemnaik said:


> Awesome race 🤩 fantastic ride from MVDP, managed to win despite not being the steongest. Pog was great untill he made the worst possible choice in the final sprint. Very petulant behaviour at the end - 23yr sometimes comes through.



Pog came over well once he'd calmed down.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Couple of good races there!
> 
> Pog came over well once he'd calmed down.



I think everyone should be allowed to be disappointed and to gather themselves together as long as you show a little grace at the end.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I think everyone should be allowed to be disappointed and to gather themselves together as long as you show a little grace at the end.


I'm prepared to cut him a load of slack. He's what ... 23? He singlehandedly made that race.

I bet he won't do that again!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Apr 2022)

Great ride by Van Baarle to finish second after all that work ! 
Also Fred Wright in seventh,looks like the real deal.


----------



## the_craig (4 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sdworx .... I love it when a plan comes together.



The only way that they can beat AVV I feel. 

A great finish to a great race by Lotte Kopecky. And IIRC, the first Belgian winner of the Ladies race.


----------



## Cathryn (4 Apr 2022)

I heard the other day that there are only 3 Belgian women in the pro peloton, which, given Belgium's love of cycling is quite bizarre.


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I heard the other day that there are only 3 Belgian women in the pro peloton, which, given Belgium's love of cycling is quite bizarre.


Heard on The Cycling Podcast? Yeah, it does rather suggest that maybe the Royal Belgian Cycling League has even bigger problems than British Cycling!

edit to add: 3 Belgian riders in the World Tour peloton. At Pro level, it's a better picture for Belgium, as they're in 5th place, with 43 pro riders. That's 1 less than GB and 1 more than France, which isn't bad for a country with about a sixth of the population. I guess the question is why they're not making it into the World ranks in the same numbers as riders from GB and France.


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Apr 2022)

Kristof takes Scheldeprijs in a solo effort. Rare for Scheldeprijs. Echelons a plenty today, or "waaiers' as they have it here.

Lorena Wiebes takes a repeat victory in the womens race in DSM victory shocker.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Kristof takes Scheldeprijs in a solo effort. Rare for Scheldeprijs. Echelons a plenty today, or "waaiers' as they have it here.
> 
> Lorena Wiebes takes a repeat victory in the womens race in DSM victory shocker.



View: https://twitter.com/MerlierTim/status/1511765543069618176?t=o_0rAV_L0EGB81IApSmp0A&s=19

Lol...

View: https://twitter.com/rinzeanne/status/1511745559077523460?t=ObvEC4tEFC9QwpvvJyFt6w&s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/MerlierTim/status/1511765543069618176?t=o_0rAV_L0EGB81IApSmp0A&s=19
> 
> Lol...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/rinzeanne/status/1511745559077523460?t=ObvEC4tEFC9QwpvvJyFt6w&s=19




Damn!


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Apr 2022)

14km to go in the Amstel Kwiatkowski and Cosnefoy have 20 seconds over a group including MvDP, Bling, Teums Kung and Pidcock.

Oh and French Eurosport has the cycling images but with the sound from the Monte Carlo open tennis!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> 14km to go in the Amstel Kwiatkowski and Cosnefoy have 20 seconds over a group including MvDP, Bling, Teums Kung and Pidcock.
> 
> Oh and French Eurosport has the cycling images but with the sound from the Monte Carlo open tennis!


Ace from Kwiatkowski. Foot fault from van der Poel.


----------



## bitsandbobs (10 Apr 2022)

Marta Cavalli took the womens race with a well timed attack with about 2km to go. Vollering (2nd) did not look at all happy and rather unimpressed with Moolman-Pasio's failure to follow the attack.


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ace from Kwiatkowski. Foot fault from van der Poel.



And a real mess by the organisers who announced Cosnefoy as the winner, apparently before checking the photo finish!


----------



## Cathryn (10 Apr 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> And a real mess by the organisers who announced Cosnefoy as the winner, apparently before checking the photo finish!



That was a shocker! I thought he handled it really well - better than I would have!


----------



## Cathryn (10 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Marta Cavalli took the womens race with a well timed attack with about 2km to go. Vollering (2nd) did not look at all happy and rather unimpressed with Moolman-Pasio's failure to follow the attack.



Cracking finish! I'm still gutted Niewiadoma didn't win - the girl works her socks off, she needs a win.


----------



## bitsandbobs (10 Apr 2022)

😃🙄


----------



## Cathryn (10 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> 😃🙄



Did you do that???


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2022)

Ineos rode a great race there,Ben Turner ! Hell of a ride again....
Chapeau to Kwiato....shitty way to announce it ! No hard feelings though 😁

View: https://twitter.com/BenoitCosnefroy/status/1513191379484225540?t=VP-ZwgxbQce_Zx8qrF_2JQ&s=19


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> And a real mess by the organisers who announced Cosnefoy as the winner, apparently before checking the photo finish!


Yeah, but his DS should remember that it is not the organisers who decide the winner, but the UCI judges who were still checking the photo!

Ag2r DS, Julien Jurdie, said he heard it on Radio Tour and told Cosnefroy. Certainly, the guy at the finish in the Amstel Gold jacket standing between the two riders did not appear to say anything to Cosnefroy to prompt the celebrating. Cosnefroy has been reported as criticising the race jury, but his comments seem somewhat confused, maybe because they were made during the post-race confusion.


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Apr 2022)

mjr said:


> Yeah, but his DS should remember that it is not the organisers who decide the winner, but the UCI judges who were still checking the photo!
> 
> Ag2r DS, Julien Jurdie, said he heard it on Radio Tour and told Cosnefroy. Certainly, the guy at the finish in the Amstel Gold jacket standing between the two riders did not appear to say anything to Cosnefroy to prompt the celebrating. Cosnefroy has been reported as criticising the race jury, but his comments seem somewhat confused, maybe because they were made during the post-race confusion.


true.. and top marks for getting the R in Cosnefroy


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Apr 2022)

Demi Vollering didn't take any chances today in Brabantse Pijl. Dropped everyone with 10km to go and took the win.

Evenepoel is being a nobber in the men's race.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Apr 2022)

Magnus Sheffield for Ineos wins DeBrabantsePijl ! 
Ineos have a great young squad coming through,promising for the future.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Demi Vollering didn't take any chances today in Brabantse Pijl. Dropped everyone with 10km to go and took the win.
> 
> Evenepoel is being a nobber in the men's race.


The jury has given Remco an official warning after the push to Ben Turner


----------



## mjr (13 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Magnus Sheffield for Ineos wins DeBrabantsePijl !
> Ineos have a great young squad coming through,promising for the future.


Well done to Magnus Sheffield for the attacks! Yet again, the chasers looked at each other while the win disappeared up the road. Maybe it's more arguable today, gambling on the lone breakaway cracking on the final climb and not wanting to give his two ineos teammates in the chasers an easy ride, but it's really not a great way to lose. Is there an outbreak of indecision in the peloton?


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Apr 2022)

mjr said:


> Well done to Magnus Sheffield for the attacks! Yet again, the chasers looked at each other while the win disappeared up the road. Maybe it's more arguable today, gambling on the lone breakaway cracking on the final climb and not wanting to give his two ineos teammates in the chasers an easy ride, but it's really not a great way to lose. Is there an outbreak of indecision in the peloton?


Class teamwork from Ineos.....too strong,challenged the others to close them down and they couldnt.Im not too sure about Remco,I'm giving him the benefit of doubt at the moment.Hot headed at best.

View: https://twitter.com/velo_bristol/status/1514240999358451719?t=DAjbX0aKVEZ4_Xfkjdwh-Q&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Apr 2022)

Wellens also relegated from 3rd place so Barguill takes his spot.


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Class teamwork from Ineos.....too strong.Im not too sure about Remco,I'm giving him the benefit of doubt at the moment.Hot headed at best.


Museeuw was banging on yesterday that other riders ganged up on him at basqueland, so he couldnt win 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Museeuw was banging on yesterday that other riders ganged up on him at basqueland, so he couldnt win 🙄


Ok I'll agree with Blythe then....spoilt little brat !


----------



## Cathryn (13 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Demi Vollering didn't take any chances today in Brabantse Pijl. Dropped everyone with 10km to go and took the win.
> 
> Evenepoel is being a nobber in the men's race.



Vollering looked really strong! Still disappointed for Niewiadoma who came second - I'd love her to get a win, she fights to the end in every single race, she so deserves a victory.


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Magnus Sheffield for Ineos wins DeBrabantsePijl !
> Ineos have a great young squad coming through,promising for the future.


More or less an u23 team for Ineos today.


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Apr 2022)

Loved the move that saw Sheffield go clear, a “slow motion attack”: he very gently slides away off the front as Pidcock and Turner have a chat in the group. “What are those two up to?” the others all say then they look up and see that Sheffield had gone.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Apr 2022)

I seem to be missing all the action!! Only have free to air Portuguese and Spanish TV at the moment and cycling doesn't get a look in. Although I am becoming an expert on "folk singing and dancing" 😟


----------



## mjr (14 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I seem to be missing all the action!! Only have free to air Portuguese and Spanish TV at the moment and cycling doesn't get a look in. Although I am becoming an expert on "folk singing and dancing" 😟


Paris-Roubaix is on tdp but Sunday only. Spain is not great for free TV.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2022)

Ok I'll bite ....buy the fecking GCN app !


----------



## mjr (14 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Ok I'll bite ....buy the fecking GCN app !


Fools giving GCN money may be part of the reason that free channels in Spain no longer have broadcast rights to some classics.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Ok I'll bite ....buy the fecking GCN app !



I have Eurosport at home Adam which gives me as much cycling as I need. It's only when we come out here (Portugal) I am a bit knackered. The TV we have out here is not a Smart TV so wouldn't be able to put an App on it and not a fan of watching on "devices".


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I have Eurosport at home Adam which gives me as much cycling as I need. It's only when we come out here (Portugal) I am a bit knackered. The TV we have out here is not a Smart TV so wouldn't be able to put an App on it and not a fan of watching on "devices".


No sympathy.....only jealousy your in Portugal !


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2022)

L-B-L tomorrow.
Can Pogacar do the double? Can Wout add a classic to his palmares?
Can Alaphillipe do better than his 2nd place last year?
Can Valverde his 5th at the grand old age of 75?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> L-B-L tomorrow.
> Can Pogacar do the double? Can Wout add a classic to his palmares?
> Can Alaphillipe do better than his 2nd place last year?
> Can Valverde his 5th at the grand old age of 75?


E/W on Teuns,Benoot and Pidcock just to make sure 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Apr 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/TamauPogi/status/1517805756816449536?t=8O0AiIjKGK2bJ4ujrUDjYQ&s=19


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> E/W on Teuns,Benoot and Pidcock just to make sure 😁



No Pog opens it up a bit.
I've had an EW punt on Teuns too.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> No Pog opens it up a bit.
> I've had an EW punt on Teuns too.


Tempting to be loyal to Mohoric aswell....I think I owe him that 😁


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Apr 2022)

If I were putting money on this it would be on Daniel Martinez. Looking strong and mad enough to go from a long way out. Pidcock in decoy delux mode again.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2022)

Hope JA is okay, must be have been awful for his partner commentating on French TV and excellence from Bardet having more concern than simply riding on.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Apr 2022)

Inrng reports two broken ribs, fractured shoulder blade and collapsed lung

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1518282008912355328


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Inrng reports two broken ribs, fractured shoulder blade and collapsed lung
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1518282008912355328




Horrible injuries, but in a way, a slight relief that that's what they were. That was the sort of crash that could easily have killed or paralysed him. I feared the worst seeing those helicopter shots.

Apart from that, a brilliant race. As was the women's race too. I was just thinking how much women's pro road cycling has improved over the past 20 years when the commentary team started discussing it.


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2022)

Great ride by Evenopoel after a slightly disjointed start to his season.


----------



## MasterDabber (25 Apr 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Hope JA is okay, must be have been awful for his partner commentating on French TV and excellence from Bardet having more concern than simply riding on.



Bardet has really gone up in my estimation.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Apr 2022)

rich p said:


> Great ride by Evenopoel after a slightly disjointed start to his season.



I think that's the first race that I've watched in which Evenepoel really lived up to his hype. Normally when I've seen him in races he's been a bit meh. Which maybe says more about my race watching and memory than him.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think that's the first race that I've watched in which Evenepoel really lived up to his hype. Normally when I've seen him in races he's been a bit meh. Which maybe says more about my race watching and memory than him.



That acceleration causing the rear wheel slip was stunning!


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2022)

Late to watching this race due to being a taxi service to ungrateful kids ! 
Wow Remco has to be the best I've seen him,that acceleration was class 
Horrible crash and glad to see Allaphillipe is on the mend,chapeau to Bardet he's allways been class on and off the bike.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 May 2022)

Julian Alaphilippe has issued his first public comment since his horror crash at Liège-Bastogne-Liège last month, reassuring fans that health is moving in the right direction.
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...s-he-recovers-from-liege-bastogne-liege-crash
_
“After a couple of days off with my family and me, I’m pleased to give you an update about my current situation,” Alaphilippe wrote. “My recovery is going well and the pain is slowly but surely reducing. My breathing is already a lot better and my health is moving in the right direction.

“I hope that my heavy crash will soon be only a bad memory. I really would like to thank all of you for the many kind messages I received over the last ten days, they really touched me.”_


----------



## Mike_P (24 May 2022)




----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jun 2022)

Here he is, in Sierra Nevada

View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1533723540733804545


----------

